# How do I get sound back on my computer?



## freshcuber (Feb 16, 2011)

Every now and then the sound on my computer will cut out and stop working for weeks-months. It's been on the blink for quite some time now and it makes watching any videos very inconvenient since I have to use my iPod instead. When the sound cut out this time I'd been listening to music on grooveshark.com and all I did was take out my headphones and it stopped working. I didn't play with any settings or mess around with cables. I literally took out my headphones and BAM. No more sound. I can't be certain that this is the cause but the sound was working and then stopped while I was on the computer. I remember because it ruined average I was doing on qqTimer.

I've tried all the basic things a computer idiot can think of to fix the problem but it's still not functioning. I know there are some pretty knowledgeable people here so what do you recommend that I do?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know very much about computers, but it's possible that the audio jack is damaged. However, when I lost the sound on my computer, I ran a virus scan and caught a virus, then updated the audio drivers. It's possible that there are things you could do, but if you can't figure it out, it might just be simpler to take it into a computer tech.


----------



## Logan (Feb 17, 2011)

Probably has something to do with the audio jack. or maybe a virus, like mike says.
Maybe you should ask a computer forum?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 17, 2011)

Hitting things will solve all your problems.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not just the jack the is messed up. None of the speakers work at all. I'll run a virus scan and see if anything comes up though, thanks.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you using Vista or 7? Does rebooting fix it temporarily?


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm using 7 I believe. Turning my computer off and back on doesn't help at all if that's what you mean.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 17, 2011)

This happened to me with my Nintendo 64 when I was a young lad. I would played with no sound for years. Then, I reconnected it and suddenly there was sound. Then I stopped playing it, then played again a little while later, and the sound was gone


----------



## JonWhite (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had this same problem before on my XP. Your sound drivers might be corrupted. Try re-installing them.


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone care to share how I can get to my sound drivers?


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 17, 2011)

Start > Device Manager > Sound...ect > Double click on the one you use


----------

